

Ask HN: How do you sell things that you don't have? - justplay

Inspired by Microsoft early strategy, they sold their product before they have build&#x2F;have it? Interested in knowing how you guys do &amp; did it?
======
ISeemToBeAVerb
Your methodology will depend on the product or service you plan to offer. If
it's software you could build an interactive mockup. If it's a physical
product you could hire a 3D artist to create some photo-realistic renders
based on your product specs. The rest really comes down to having a strong
knowledge of your market and your offer. Like Elyrly said, you could go the
crowdfunding route. You could also set up your own landing page and accept
email addresses or pre-orders. The key is to make sure you have a strategy and
system in place to actually fulfill your promise. That might mean lining up
manufacturers or other vendors ahead of time, creating a budget, and working
out a timeline for fulfillment.

------
elyrly
I have seen products created on crowdfunding website that actually showed how-
many customers have paid for the item. This in turns allow you time to
manufacture the product knowing each item is not a sunk cost.

